# New aquarium project



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope this new thread has more feedback that the last one  !

This is another project that I have started last week, as you can see I haven´t made the same mistakes...

Please give me hand (and tips) to create a beautiful landscape!


Jorge


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The idea is good .However as an aquascape you would like to make that rock less bare try some moss on it.

How do you plan to keep the sand away from the gravel?? ( iwant to make somethong similar)

I would try to use a different foregraund plant in the sand part.


Just my opinion.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

That rock is too bare IMO and also a little more plants would help a lot.


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

yes you are both right. Please see the new plants!

Anyone knows how to place Hemianthus callitrichoides in the rocks?

Please give your comments - does anyone reads this newbies posts?


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

Dukydaf- I think the best way is to place rocks between the two types of substracts and in the aquarium setup place some paper cards to minimize mixture...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think that big rock needs to be replace by more smaller rocks. It's taking up too much space and probably won't be a good thing to try to root plants to.

You'll also want to go with a lot more plants and soon.


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

The use of the central rock was just to give contrast with rest of the aquarium...

Why more plants because of the algae?

Thanks


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think the rock will create a focal point.

And, yes, because of the algae.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi. The aquarium looks like it is in a good start. I think the rock in the center is too bare. You could try to cover up the rock with moss, or it could cover itself with algae. A little more plants would help, but since you just planted the plants, they should fit in nicely.

Good luck!


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi agn,

More plants is a must for maintaining a balanced tank and so the key to control of algal growth. I'm not usre if it is possible to attach HC to stone or any other object other than the substrate but I'm sure that it is not a good idea to keep any plant in that pot with wool. You have to clean the plant from that wool and replant them quickly. What you can do with the stone is trying to grow some moss and/or attaching anubias on it.

YILDIRIM


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi agn,

More plants is a must for maintaining a balanced tank and so the key to control of algal growth. I'm not usre if it is possible to attach HC to stone or any other object other than the substrate but I'm sure that it is not a good idea to keep any plant in that pot with wool. You have to clean the plant from that wool and replant them quickly. What you can do with the stone is trying to grow some moss and/or attaching anubias on it.

YILDIRIM


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks yildirim.

I bought the plant yesterday I am just thinking a way to put it on the central rock.

Do you think I should remove the central rock ? It has beautiful color!

Jorge


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

İMO it is very large, bare and artificial to be a center piece. Perhaps you should try other ways of placing it or breaking it into two or three parts and make a heap from that and place some moss and anubias within. But by the way I have to add a few commants:
1. That difformis is a very good startup plant, I always appreciate that.
2. Those both swords will get giant and the one in the back will be a big pain in the tank by the time.
3. Lotus will also be a problem if not dealt properly and will form large floating leaves.
4. Both sword and lotus may have a shading effect in the future and plant your other plants accordingly, you would not want hc and grass to be shaded.
5. I usualy plant those kind of shading plants into very back sides and corners of the tank.
6. Consider also puting a driftwood in contrast with those stones.

Sorry for the posting the same message twice. It seems that I pressed twice to the submit button.

YILDIRIM


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

YILDIRIM:

Thanks for your reply.

I will try to rearrange a bit. 
Sorry for my ignorance what IMO means?

When I saw the central rock I thought that it would give a nice "center-piece", I will wait a bit more to see the effect.
You are about the swords and the lotus I will move them to the corners!

Many thanks

Jorge


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

IMO means ın my opinion. There is a very useful thread here showing the abbreviations. It is very helpful, take a look at it.


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

Please check the lastest changes!

What do you think? Maybe it will need more rocks and wood?

Jorge


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

This is the lastest update of my aquarium.
What do you think, is it bad?


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

wow i love it, except what is up with the driftwood. what is sticking out of the tank, i would find a way to get rid of that because it makes the wood liik silly and not like a fallen tree like the rest of the wood does.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree... Your tank is starting to look nice. However, I think it is time to top and replant that emersed driftwood growth :suspiciou


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

It's getting much better now. The stone you seemed to like very much is not visible anymore. Emmersed part of the driftwood is not looking good at the picture and also may cause some shading below. You got a nice growth there. You may also consider attaching some anubias or m.pteropus to the bare parts of the driftwood.

Keep up with the good work.


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

I really like your current setup, and to echo everyone else you need to get rid of the piece sticking out over the water. You can try sawing it off, it'll improve the tanks appearence. This though is my opinion if you like it the way it is, rock on.


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

The piece in top of the driftwood is only to unsure that its not going to float, I will intend to remove it as soon as possible.

Many thanks for all your comments

Jorge


----------



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

I think when you do cut that piece it will help out the tank alot.


----------

